# Are the Moebius 66 Batman kits ever coming?



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

It's been a long time since these were announced. What's going on? Are they still happening or not? They're not listed anywhere on their website.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes have you seen the threads on the Moebius forum? Also they have product announcements and info on their facebook page not really on their web site


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Hasn't the projected release date been Q4 of this year all along?
This is only Q3. Patience Grasshopper


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Jimmy B said:


> Hasn't the projected release date been Q4 of this year all along?
> This is only Q3. Patience Grasshopper


Grasshopper's been very patient. 
I remember waaaay back when these were "Coming in 2013"

Great to know they're still coming.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Batman's sell sheet lists a 3rd quarter release and from what Frank tells me it will be under the wire and hitting our shores mid- to- late September. I was fortunate enough to have access to a test shot and the kit IS worth the wait! :thumbsup: AND the listed scale of 1/8 is closer to "fit the box Aurora" scale and not the scale of the Moebius classic monster kits. Team Moebius is hoping for the Newmar Catwoman before Christmas. 
Tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I saw the batman model at JerseyFest last year, and it, is. PERFECT.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Our "projected release" for these are 4th Quarter 2014, which we assume to mean sometime before 2016. Have patience, we're trying out best to do so too :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I have to pee.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bwain is hitting me!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Is he hitting you in the...bwain?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Al and John; not to pick nits, but I am no longer Bwain (hence the NEW moniker "Bwain no More"). Second, it is not pronounced "bwain" rhymes with brain, rhymes with drain, rhymes with Payne, but rather "Be Wayne" as in the alter ego of Batman.:wave: Ok, having cleared that up, I will argue that the painted resin casting JP saw at Jersey Fest could not POSSIBLY be considered perfect, since the test shot I have is even BETTER! :thumbsup: Having said that, it was FAIRLY difficult to come up with a replacement head that was an IMPROVEMENT over the Yagher sculpted kit head, so I went a different route and hired Jeff to sculpt a new FACE with an alternate EXPRESSION! First attached thumbnail is of the original clay sculpt provided to Moebius by Jeff. When the resin copy of this was sent to China to be tooled, it was broken down by the mold engineers into six separate pieces; left and right cowl halves, a face insert, a faceplate for the cowl and the ears. Second pic is the sculpt Jeff did for me, in place on a test shot cowl (provided to Mr. Yagher by Bob Plant from Moebius). The kit face is PERFECT for the large, interlocking display designed for the entire series of kits; I think this more "excited" look will lend itself to a smaller diorama, maybe featuring a rooftop base or a section of an archvillain's hideout! 
Tom


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Great pics. Batman Lives!

MBZ


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I spoke to Frank last night and he tells me the kits SHOULD be on the water next week to (HOPEFULLY) clear customs by the end of September. In the meantime, my Adam West replacement face arrived today from Mr Yagher, and I could NOT be happier! 
Tom


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Bwain no more said:


> I spoke to Frank last night and he tells me the kits SHOULD be on the water next week to (HOPEFULLY) clear customs by the end of September. In the meantime, my Adam West replacement face arrived today from Mr Yagher, and I could NOT be happier!
> Tom


Great sounds like early October in stores. :woohoo:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Man alive - those head sculpts! You couldn't be more dead-on perfect if you tried. Fantastic!
!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I'd still like to see a sculpt without the cowl.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

SteveR said:


> I have to pee.


Why not use an empty bottle then??:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mt god, it's like you sawed Adam West's head off and shrunk it!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Stunning new head/face will you be making this available to others or is it a one off?
cheers,Gordon M:wave:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Gordon; new face piece will be part of a set with some alternate belt pouches, the folding version of the batarang (not ACTUALLY foldable, but with the correct hinge detail of the working prop) and an etched brass buckle. Hope to have it all ready by the time the kit is released, but late October is more likely.
Tom


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking forward to it. That replacement head sculpt is the Bat's knees! 

Sean


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Had a chance to shoot a side by side photo of the kit part next to the sculpt of the replacement face. You can see the uncanny resemblance to West in BOTH; it REALLY becomes apparent when the faceplate of the cowl is in place. The way the kit parts are broken down is a dream for a painter; you can seam the main cowl and paint it, paint the face and install it in the cowl, then paint the faceplate and glue it to the cowl and face. The breaklines of the parts all follow the seams of the fullsize cowl. You WILL need a bit of putty to fill some tiny gaps between the faceplate and cowl, but it will be very easy to touch up. The guys at Moebius REALLY did their homework, and here is a case where the styrene manufacturing process is used to it's fullest advantage! Kudos to Jeff for the sculpt and Team Moebius for yet again keeping the BUILDER in mind
through the production process. :thumbsup:
Tom
PS: Second pic is a production still shot on the set of the pilot where Adam is posed almost exactly like the Moebius kit! :wave:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Gordon; new face piece will be part of a set with some alternate belt pouches, the folding version of the batarang (not ACTUALLY foldable, but with the correct hinge detail of the working prop) and an etched brass buckle. Hope to have it all ready by the time the kit is released, but late October is more likely.
> Tom


Brilliant Tom,glad to hear it,cant have you hogging all the good stuff to yourself now can we:lol:looking forward to getting a set from you when there ready,keep up the good work and it looks like I'll need to get another Batman now.......shhhhh dont tell the wife
cheers,Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Tom - I doubt if you remember but way back when, I met you at one of the Chiller shows. Back then you were putting out AW replacement heads for the Revell Aurora Batman re-issue. Right around the same time, Diceman had the George Reeves replacement head out for the Superman kit.
I passed on these, but not because I didn't like the heads. The heads were really good (be it not as good as these now) for both BM & SM.
It was those Revell re-treads of (IMO) those less than par Aurora kits. 
I thought using those heads would be akin to putting a bass door handle on a -house. 
I never liked the poses and the buttery detail on those and it just got worse with the re-issue.

But these coming out - different story. Perfect head to go on a perfect sculpt.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Is a pre painted and assembled Batman planned? How many months after the glue kit is is available? Moebius usually does offer them.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Jimmy; bear in mind that back in the day on a Saturday at Chiller 15,000 people would pass through the dealers room, so a FEW folks will slip through my memory's cracks, LOL. We did REALLY well with the old Adam West set; it received a four star review from AFM and went through FOUR molds, making it our third biggest seller after the MVT Longface Kong and (of course) the Godzilla traincar head. I am currently not sure if I will be able to make it to the Halloween show or not, but I should have parts available with either Posthumous or Terry from AFM! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------

